# IC30 North American Championship Regatta, 8/2-8/4, Racine, WI.



## jnorten (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello,

Here's a chance for all of you Catalina 30 / 309 / 310 owners on Lake Michigan to get in on a very fun weekend.

Despite the official sounding name, I think these skippers are going to be welcoming to any "newbies". Of late, there has only been 10-15 boats competing in any one year.

Here is the Notice of Race.

And, here is the registration form.

You will need to join the Association (you can sign up right at the race).

I've crewed on other folks' boats for 10-15 years. Last fall, I bought a 1982 Catalina 30 and have been slowly refitting her. I began racing this spring in my local beer can races.

I found and joined the C30 Association. The website is not fancy, but you'll get the idea. Their forum is much better!

I have peppered--absolutely peppered--these folks with questions since last September. I have learned much and appreciate their advise. I have saved much $$. It's a good group.

So, give it a thought. I hope to see you in Racine, WI August 2!

Josh Norten
s/v Esperanza
1982 Catalina 30, mk1, std rig
Universal Diesel 5411


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Good excuse for a cruise to Racine. Fun town!


----------

